# My sweet Maybellene..... 2006 GTO....



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

My sweet Maybellene....

You pretty thing........


http://www.hepcatradio.com/mayb-2.wmv


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

That was pretty good! "You pretty thing......."


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

:lol: :agree


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

LittleMT said:


> My sweet Maybellene....
> 
> You pretty thing........
> 
> ...


Not too shabby!!!arty:


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## ADCRUZINGTO (Jan 28, 2006)

someone's in love. that v8 growl could do that to you
lilmt that is one nice ride i have an ibm but i love that orange. when i pay up my ibm im gonna get me one of those.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice ... the sweetest BOM I've seen on the net comes from ultimategto.com and is a member of LS1.... IMO


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh, you pretty thing!!!!


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

Sweet Maybellene :willy: prettiest thing I ever seen, gotta love the orange
arty:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

ok. Love the GTO. Now show us pics of the 636hp SRT-4


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> ok. Love the GTO. Now show us pics of the 636hp SRT-4


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice! 
Now........raise the hood, grab the camra.......


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

too bad the "orange" doesn't look anything like that in real life,nice touch up on the photos though


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

Jeffs386 said:


> too bad the "orange" doesn't look anything like that in real life,nice touch up on the photos though


Those are HDR images... In case you didn't have a clue...


here is the Orange in all her beauty... Sweet Maybellene...


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

LittleMT said:


>


*Looks like a cross between a Grand Prix and a Cavalier.* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *Looks like a cross between a Grand Prix and a Cavalier.* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



It's my chubbbby Grand Am.... arty:


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

LittleMT said:


> Oh, you pretty thing!!!!


I like that Monte!


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

NT91 said:


> I like that Monte!


I like her also, her name is Lucille....


Which is also my name...


Lucille has a nasty launch from her LS4..


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

sweet man!!! :cheers arty: :agree


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I'd hold on to Lucille. They stopped makin' them.

Last Saleable Monte Carlo 
Last "Saleable" Monte Carlo, Signed by Team Chevy NASCAR Drivers, Featured at Special August 15 GM Sponsored Auction Event 

On Wednesday, August 15, Manheim’s Statesville Auto Auction in Statesville, NC, is holding a special sale in which the second-to-last, or last "saleable" Chevrolet Monte Carlo produced, will be auctioned off to the highest bidding dealer.

1-The last vehicle to come off the Oshawa assembly plant will be placed in GM’s Heritage collection.

2-The 2007 Monte Carlo SS Coupe (VIN: 2G1WL16C179420057), the last saleable Monte Carlo, was signed at this year’s Brickyard 400 NASCAR race by Team Chevy NASCAR Nextel Cup drivers, including the winner of the race, Tony Stewart. Monte Carlo is the highest winning nameplate in NASCAR history.

3-Precision Red exterior accented with Silver Rally Stripes, Ebony Nuance leather interior with heated seats, with 5.3L V8 engine (LS4) with "best in class" rated 303 horsepower and four-wheel independent performance tuned suspension

4-Accessorized with 18-inch polished aluminum wheels and performance tires, heated exterior mirrors, and auto-dimming interior mirrors

Chevrolet dealers can participate in the auction either in-person or online. For more information and a sale flyer on this unique event click here to view on GM Online Auctions


----------

